# Réutilisation des données de connexion



## forstera (1 Avril 2020)

Bonjour à tous, 
Nous avons mis en place dans notre école un serveur OpenLDAP pour l'authentification des  utilisateurs.
Sur le même serveur se trouve des dossiers personnels de chaque user.
J'arrive bien à me connecter sur les macs (MacBookPro High Sierra) avec les comptes de notre OpenLDAP.
Ensuite, pour atteindre mon dossier privé, je dois me rendre dans 'Se connecter au serveur', entrer l'adresse de ce dernier puis à nouveau mon username/password.
Là, je vois et peux accéder à mon dossier personnel.

Est-il possible d'automatiquement connecter mon dossier personnel en gardant les données d'authentifications utilisées lors du login ? 

D'avance, merci de votre aide


----------



## ericse (1 Avril 2020)

Bonjour,
Il y a quelques infos pour le faire avec un NAS QNAP si ça peut aider : https://www.qnap.com/fr-fr/how-to/t...ouvert-pour-accéder-aux-fichiers-sur-nas-qnap


----------



## forstera (2 Avril 2020)

Hello, super ! Merci pour l'info.
Sur mon serveur linux, les homedirectory sons sous /home/username mais si je mets dans le mappage MAC //monServeur/home/$userid$ j'aurais théoriquement un chemin complet mais mon MAC ne l'accepte pas. Savez-vous si je dois préciser le chemin avec, par exemple, un smb:// ou autre ? 
D'avance, merci


----------

